# Do you like fun socks?



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I like my socks bright and fun. Not _too_ crazy, though.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't know if this counts, but I often wear odd socks if I can't find a matching pair. Socks are socks after all, they all accomplish the same task.


----------



## asdfghjkla (Jan 26, 2013)

I always wear mismatched socks, I don't know why, it just makes me feel cool.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I used to, but these days I prefer plain subdued colors. I don't really care what my socks look like since people almost never see them, but I pefer them not to clash with my outfit anyways. I'm especially annoyed that they never seem to have Fuzzy socks in plain 'dignified' colors, and the same with Knee Highs. The plain ones are usually the thin nylon ones. If you want warm ones they've always got argyle and stripes and polkadots, grrrr...... I mean, those are cute and all, they just don't match My clothes. 

I do like holiday socks though, even if I rarely wear them. As a kid I had some christmas ones that were really pretty which had little red bows on the cuff with tiny bells dangling from them. I'm sure I annoyed everyone else, but I loved jingling as I walked.

here's what I have on today anyway, I like that they are purple


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

You're going to make me write something rather than simply click a button on the poll? Fine, yes I like fun socks.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I think socks are sexeh... well, at least for women. Lots of fun! Guys don't really get away with a lot of variety when it comes to socks.

Socks by Sock Dreams » Socks


----------



## Tetsonot (Nov 22, 2012)

I like my fun socks. All of my socks are colored and/or patterned and/or handmade and/or have some other quirky aspect to them. I usually wear them mismatched too because I don't pair my socks, so I just grab two and put them on. Life is too short for boring socks.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Fun socks I own:

Hello Kitty
anklets with orange and brown 60s flowers
hot pink fuzzy socks
bright pink knee socks
gray thigh high wool socks


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

I hate all socks. They bother my toes.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

I wear brightly colored, mismatched socks all the time.


----------



## caseyblevins (Jan 26, 2013)

I like them on other people. I myself prefer black socks. Simple, go with most things, cheap, etc. I do find myself wanting some colorful dress socks, though.


----------



## Malx (May 17, 2011)

Cool, mismatched socks all the way. I have a thing for diamond and checker patterns lately. Like these: 














Fuzzy is also definitely good for cold days. I do not like toe socks, they are uncomfortable. I have a pair of striped knit socks with pompoms at the top which I think is fun!
And warm slippers with soft soles. Leather is the best.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I like to wear two different socks. A black on one foot and a light grey/white on the other.

I also like my underwear stripped. I love stripped clothing.


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

No. Almost all my socks are black.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I generally prefer dark socks. Thus why I have Darth Vader and Optimus Prime themed ones. I'm not a very bright and happy person, so I don't have socks to match.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate them, no offense.  They're so not sexy.


----------

